# Ayuda para reemplazar un relÉ por un triac o un elemento mÁs confiable



## johnf (Mar 11, 2010)

Primero quiero saludarlos a todos esta es mi primera publicación en el foro la pagina me parece buenísima y les agradezco a todas las personas q*UE* me puedan colaborar, tengo el siguiente inconveniente necesito suichar dos bombillas como aparece en la imagen, yo se que esto lo puedo hacer con un relé pero la verdad no me parecen para nada confiable así que necesito de su experiencia para ver q*UE* otro componente me puede servir como un Triac por ejemplo le agradezco a los que me puedan colaborar.
  Posdata: no supe como se escribía suichar así que perdonen la horrografía y el que sepa me puede corregir por favor…… gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 11, 2010)

1) Suichar ----> Conmutar.
2) Para dos lámparas, *el relay es infinitamente mas confiable que un triac* - en especial cuando se queme alguna de las lámparas, y además necesitás DOS triacs, no uno. Claro, todo esto si no son lámpara de 50kW de potencia, ya que entonces vas a teenr que usar un contactor...que es bastante mas costoso.


----------



## pezcadazo (Mar 11, 2010)

para ahondar un poco mas.... es necesario saber la potencia de la carga a alimentar, si son leds es suficiente con tus relays
*antes de todo es necesario q*UE* leas un poco el manual de los reles que usas y a ver hasta cuanta corriente soportan
*al momento de usar triacs, ten en cuenta q tendras que usar 2
*y si la potencia es considerable (mayor a 2Kw) pues tendrias que pensar en usar contactores los cuales cuestan desde $20 hasta $350 y dependiendo de las marcas.

la clave esta en el tipo de carga que vas a alimentar......


----------



## johnf (Mar 11, 2010)

las cargas es muy baja es una luz semaforica vehicular de leds de 6W y lo q*UE* tengo q*UE* hacer es q*UE* sea intermitente eso ya lo logre ahora lo q*UE* necesito es que con dos luces cuando una este prendida la otra este apagada y viceversa pero la mayoría de gente q*UE* conozco me dicen q*UE* los relés no son muy confiables el circuito q*UE* ya tengo armado es en las imágenes el *circuito1* 1 y pues como pensé hacerlo es de la siguiente manera para conmutar las carga *circuito2* que elemento podria utilizar para hacer esto.
gracias


----------



## pezcadazo (Mar 11, 2010)

pues te dire que si el echo es que necesitar conmutar una gran cantidad de veces; el rele es cierto no es confiable pues tanto abrir y cerrar circuito se desgastan sus contactos.
pero si el numero de conmutaciones no es muy frecuente pues esta bien, ademas por lo barato q*UE* estan puedes reemplazarlos cuando *QU*ieras...


----------



## johnf (Mar 11, 2010)

ese es el problema p*OR*q*UE* es un circuito q*UE* se va a producir en masa y por lo tanto tengo q*UE* tener la confianza de que ese elemento no me falle por mucho tiempo a si que si alguno sabe q*UE* elemento puedo utilizar con estas especificaciones gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 11, 2010)

johnf dijo:


> ese es el problema pq es un circuito q se va a producir en masa y por lo tanto *tengo q tener la confianza de que ese elemento no me falle por mucho tiempo* a si que si alguno sabe q elemento puedo utilizar con estas especificaciones gracias



Y no va a cobrar mantenimiento???
Además ya te lo dijeron...especificá el modo de trabajo por que acá no hay adivinos.

Si lo vas a comercializar y no podés dar información válida sobre el diseño y la operación, entonces vas a tener que consultar en otra parte....


----------



## fernandob (Mar 11, 2010)

no ezevalla no te preocupes, acaso crees que si no vemos el circuito no podremos copiarlo ??
es un oscilador.
es fantastico como uno va viendo las cosas, un diseño en masa y lo tiene que diseñar alguien que no sabe.
la solucion a el problema esta a un simple T. de distancia, asi que , sierte en la toma de desiciones y no te preocupes por las copias o el manejo de info. no hay misterio que ocultar.

pero bueno, asi se forja la experiencia.

luego, a johnf , le hago una pregunta:
esas lamparas a leds seran lamparas que van conectadas ahi nomas?? como parte de el circuito .
o son lamparas que van conectads por medio de cables que recorren muchos metros ??
esta pregunta es muy importante.
la aplicacion misma.
quien te dijo que el rele es poco confiable .... quizas deberia darte la solucion.
no hay nada que sea BBB (buena bonita y barata) .
el triac puede oscilar 10 millones de veces , pero es mas propenso a estropearse ante el mas minimo corto .

si quieres algo INDESTRUCTIBLE vas por mal camino en tod ala desicion de el asunto.
aunque.......como dijo eze: nadie quiere algo indestructible.


----------



## johnf (Mar 11, 2010)

las luces por mucho van a unos 5 M de distancia del circuito


----------



## fernandob (Mar 11, 2010)

o sea cable exterior por el piso ??
calle ?
obras ??
cable propenso a cortos y a mala conecxin de obreros ??

un rele se protege con un fusible de vidrio de 1 amper.
un triac no siempre funciona esa proteccion .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 11, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> un rele se protege con un fusible de vidrio de 1 amper.
> un triac no siempre funciona esa proteccion .



El triac siempre protege al fusible


----------



## johnf (Mar 11, 2010)

jajaja no el triac es el q*UE* se va a dañar en ves del fusible prefiero el el relé mucha gracias



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Este mensaje quedó acá sólo porque es para dar las gracias a quienes opinaron, de lo contrario estaría ya en Moderación (no lo habría corregido) por usar reiteradamente las abreviaturas propias de un SMS



me disculpo con ustedes lo que sucede es *QUE* es mi primera ves publicando algo en el foro  y gracias por la ayuda no vuelve a suceder


----------

